# the new Hilton system



## Marilyn (Sep 29, 2013)

Just got back from Trump in Vegas and went to the HGVC timeshare presentation. I am a newbie with Hilton since Seapointe in Carlsbad went Hilton so I am not that knowledgeable about Hilton. Going to Hawaii in Feb- my first trip with Hilton points.

However, the TS guy was talking about "Arm 2" AKA the new system Hilton has in place now. Must buy from Hilton to qualify- lots of new properties-- less points-- new credit card that gets 3, 5, or 10 points per dollar depending on what you buy. They bought all the Waldorfs, al the Biltmores and     another upscale chain I cannot remember. And no exchange or transfer fees either.

Seemed like a good deal but like I say I am a newbie at the Hilton system. But to get it you MUST buy from Hilton- no resales qualify.

Any insight from the Tug experts? Thanks for any  info.

Marilyn


----------



## GregT (Sep 29, 2013)

I've not heard of this, and do not know what they are referring to...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 29, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> Just got back from Trump in Vegas and went to the HGVC timeshare presentation. I am a newbie with Hilton since Seapointe in Carlsbad went Hilton so I am not that knowledgeable about Hilton. Going to Hawaii in Feb- my first trip with Hilton points.
> 
> However, the TS guy was talking about "Arm 2" AKA the new system Hilton has in place now. Must buy from Hilton to qualify- lots of new properties-- less points-- new credit card that gets 3, 5, or 10 points per dollar depending on what you buy. They bought all the Waldorfs, al the Biltmores and     another upscale chain I cannot remember. And no exchange or transfer fees either.
> 
> ...



This sounds pretty far-fetched to me 




> Must buy from Hilton to qualify - lots of new properties


Yes, HGVC has special arangements today with certain properties that are only available to HGVC Elite owners. I could see HGVC adding other properties. 

Featured Resorts for Elite members - http://www.hgvcelite.com/NewProperties.aspx




> --less points--


new properties with less points "NOT" :rofl:
"MAYBE" new properites under the original point structure.




> --new credit card that gets 3, 5, or 10 points per dollar depending on what you buy


I don't know what your sales person was trying to say.
Yes, today some credit cards will offer more HHonor points when you use it for specific purchases that they identify like groceries, gas stations, utlility bill, etc.

Currently none of the credits cards affiliated with hilton hhonors are issuing HHonors points per dollars based on what you buy from the developer. And I honestly don't see that happening if he was suggesting this 




> They bought all the Waldorfs, al the Biltmores and another upscale chain I cannot remember



Hilton manages these properties. I seriously doubt that Hilton purchased all of the Waldorf Astoria resorts.  
When the Grand Wailea owners first branded their property as a Waldorf Astoria property, the HGVC sales folks were saying that they own that property too. 

Here's a recent article from March 2013 regarding the sale of the Grand Wailea and the new owners assuming the existing management agreements for their Waldorf Astoria properties - http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/news/2013/03/12/mauis-grand-wailea-to-remain-under.html




> And no exchange or transfer fees either.


LOL, you can bet money that there will be a reservation fee.


----------



## jonevans (Sep 29, 2013)

*HHonor?*

Sounds like hhonor point use to me
So where are these hotel rooms that i can use my points at?
Also is this another down grade of curent hhonor points


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 30, 2013)

Udder nonsense. 
How can you tell a TS salesman is lying? Need you ask?
This is not news, merely recycled odds & ends.



Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lizap (Sep 30, 2013)

He's confusing Hilton TSs with Hilton hotels and HHonors points.


----------



## ocdb8r (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think there is any "confusion" on the part of the salesperson...this is one of their intentional tactics.  

The last owners update I went on the salesperson's whole tact was to convince me I needed to start building a Hhonors Point reserve, "just like my 401K" in order to be ready to travel during retirement.  "This is what all the smart members are doing."  She seriously tried to convince me that "investing" in Hhonors points was a good idea and that I should be trying to build an account of millions of points. :hysterical: Of course, the best way to do this was to get more weeks from the developer so I would have plenty to use AND exchange for Hhonors points.  I confronted her about the massive devaluation and she shrugged it off as "minor" and "necessary" given all the amazing hotels Hilton has added to the Hhonors program.

Needless to say I politely passed and she proceeded to throw a tantrum, exclaiming that she couldn't believe I was passing up the great deal they offered me on a week (I couldn't even tell you where because I had long stopped really paying attention once we got through the 401K pitch).

Gotta love the entertainment.


----------



## presley (Sep 30, 2013)

The credit card sounds like the normal Hhonors credit cards.   You can google "Hilton credit cards" to see them and compare.  I've had my card less than a year and have already stayed 3 nights in the hotels on points - just using for normal stuff, no high end purchases on the card.  At any rate, you don't have to own Hilton at all to have the card.

I've never heard the term "arm 2."


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Sep 30, 2013)

"Arm 2" probably refers to the fact that he was twisting your arm in an attempt to get you to purchase from the developer. :rofl:


----------



## Vatt1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm, when we were on the big island in August, we were told that within the next year, HGVC will be opening a new resort o  n either Maui or Kauai. They said that they don't know which one because they haven't been told, but that they had taken over another resort to convert to HGVC.  I'm hoping they are right and that maybe it is Grand Wailea resort. Obviously, I don't believe until I see it, except I had heard this from another salesperson a few months prior. Has anyone else heard this?

Joan


----------



## lizap (Sep 30, 2013)

meant 'intentionally confusing'...



ocdb8r said:


> I don't think there is any "confusion" on the part of the salesperson...this is one of their intentional tactics.
> 
> The last owners update I went on the salesperson's whole tact was to convince me I needed to start building a Hhonors Point reserve, "just like my 401K" in order to be ready to travel during retirement.  "This is what all the smart members are doing."  She seriously tried to convince me that "investing" in Hhonors points was a good idea and that I should be trying to build an account of millions of points. :hysterical: Of course, the best way to do this was to get more weeks from the developer so I would have plenty to use AND exchange for Hhonors points.  I confronted her about the massive devaluation and she shrugged it off as "minor" and "necessary" given all the amazing hotels Hilton has added to the Hhonors program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marilyn (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks to all who responded-- 

I knew it was very fishy because if there was a good deal out there I would have heard it on TUG FIRST!! 

hahaha- you guys rock!

Marilyn


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2013)

Vatt1 said:


> Hmm, when we were on the big island in August, we were told that within the next year, HGVC will be opening a new resort o  n either Maui or Kauai. They said that they don't know which one because they haven't been told, but that they had taken over another resort to convert to HGVC.  I'm hoping they are right and that maybe it is Grand Wailea resort. Obviously, I don't believe until I see it, except I had heard this from another salesperson a few months prior. Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> Joan



A resort on Maui would be nice. It seems to me that nearly every other major timeshare has a presence on Maui except maybe HGVC and DVC.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 1, 2013)

I gave up waiting and picked up a Starwood trader for access to the Westins, now I have all 4 islands covered.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 1, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Udder nonsense.



Why bring a cow into this?


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 1, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I gave up waiting and picked up a Starwood trader for access to the Westins, now I have all 4 islands covered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



GPX always has lots of Ka'anapali Beach Resort available as bonus time so I'll get my Maui fix that way.


----------



## Vatt1 (Oct 1, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> GPX always has lots of Ka'anapali Beach Resort available as bonus time so I'll get my Maui fix that way.



What is GPX? And bonus time? Is that thru a different system or something we have with HGVC? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## fillde (Oct 1, 2013)

He/she probably means SFX. Another trading company which is very good for Hawaii and San Francisco trades.

http://www.sfx-resorts.com/


----------



## presley (Oct 1, 2013)

Vatt1 said:


> What is GPX? And bonus time? Is that thru a different system or something we have with HGVC? I've never heard of that before.



He owns a HGVC/GPR affiliate.   It's a GPR week that can be converted to HGVC every year that he wants.

GPR has an internal exchange company - GPX.  We get all the unused inventory at rental prices that are less than MFs most of the time.  Sometimes, the same inventory is offered up as a "windfall week" on Resortime.com.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 1, 2013)

Vatt1 said:


> What is GPX? And bonus time? Is that thru a different system or something we have with HGVC? I've never heard of that before.



What Presley said. My Seapointe week gives me access to Hilton's system and Grand Pacific's system.

It's a nice bonus of having a Carlsbad affiliate and I live in Carlsbad so I have day use too.


----------



## presley (Oct 1, 2013)

I posted a link in sightings for those who don't own GPR.  You can still get the same deal us owners get....


----------



## fillde (Oct 1, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> What Presley said. My Seapointe week gives me access to Hilton's system and Grand Pacific's system.
> 
> It's a nice bonus of having a Carlsbad affiliate and I live in Carlsbad so I have day use too.



Sorry Buz-  I ASSumed you were referring to sfx.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 1, 2013)

presley said:


> I posted a link in sightings for those who don't own GPR.  You can still get the same deal us owners get....



Yes, anyone can rent from ResorTime. 
HGVC also has a special agreement with Resort Time for Elite members however the nightly points values are extremely high.
See this old TUG thread for more information - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152502
See this link for more info about the HGVC Elite benefit - http://www.hgvcelite.com/ResorTime.aspx


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 1, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> GPX always has lots of Ka'anapali Beach Resort available as bonus time so I'll get my Maui fix that way.



When I spoke with Meaghan I told her I was still waiting for my $5 eBay Seapointe to transfer, she said no day use unless it goes through the resale office, we'll see 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 2, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> When I spoke with Meaghan I told her I was still waiting for my $5 eBay Seapointe to transfer, she said no day use unless it goes through the resale office, we'll see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Horse Hockey as Colonel Potter used to say.

It's on the deed.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 2, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Horse Hockey as Colonel Potter used to say.
> 
> It's on the deed.



Yep, she's so cute I didn't want to disagree .  They introduced her at the meeting as taking over the job her mother held for years, who knew every owner on a first name basis.

The activity director just left, there is a job opening...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 2, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Yep, she's so cute I didn't want to disagree .  They introduced her at the meeting as taking over the job her mother held for years, who knew every owner on a first name basis.
> 
> The activity director just left, there is a job opening...
> 
> ...



I didn't know he left. I haven't seen him the last few days I've been in the gym there. 

Perhaps it could be your new post-retirement job!


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 2, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> I didn't know he left. I haven't seen him the last few days I've been in the gym there.
> 
> Perhaps it could be your new post-retirement job!



Oh, I'm at Coronado, it's the sales desk and activities here.  We are just going down to do the yoga session, then happy hour is at four.  Nothing to compare to tapas.

I was thinking my wife should take the job 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 2, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Oh, I'm at Coronado, it's the sales desk and activities here.  We are just going down to do the yoga session, then happy hour is at four.  Nothing to compare to tapas.
> 
> I was thinking my wife should take the job
> 
> ...



Sadly, tapas is done for the season. 

You'll have to happy hour at Vigilucci's down there if that location is still open.


----------



## Marilyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Well to continue the story... 

the TS salesman called me at home and said you guys didn't know what you were talking about because you bought on the resale market. 

There IS a special credit card and you don't get TS's at the really lower points because you bought on the resale market.

so there you go. We didn't buy....of course.

Marilyn


----------



## presley (Oct 5, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> the TS salesman called me at home and said you guys didn't know what you were talking about because you bought on the resale market.
> 
> There IS a special credit card and you don't get TS's at the really lower points because you bought on the resale market.
> 
> so there you go. We didn't buy....of course.



Wow.  I bought retail and I don't get any lower point stays or special credit card.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 5, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> Well to continue the story...
> 
> the TS salesman called me at home and said you guys didn't know what you were talking about because you bought on the resale market.
> 
> ...



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 6, 2013)

Repeat this mantra: "How do you tell a TS salesman is lying?... His lips are moving."
Use it as often as it takes to stop giving them the time of day, let alone your time.

.


----------

